# 05-06 GTO insurance



## Lunchbox (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey im curious what you guys pay a year on your GTOs

im 20 yrs old, not a perfect record, only 2 points but i was told they wouldn't affect my insurnace at all they were silly points. In all reality by time i would have a GTO would be prob end of spring time 2010, and ill be 21 by then, but yea i just want to get an idea of what you guys pay, so if this car is even feasable for me.:cool


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

i was 25 when i bought my gto with no points or tickets and my insurance went up $40 a month more than the insurance for my 06 silverado that i traded for the gto. So from about $90 a month for my silverado and camaro to about 130 a month when i switched to the gto. comprehensive on the camaro full coverage on the gto. I have a feeling you are going to get gouged on the insurance being young and with silly points. LOL


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

im 21 and i got my 2006 gto a week ago no points clean record =) full covage is about 130 a month and just liability which i have now becuz its about to get stored for tha winter is 85 but the insurnace company say in august 2010 ill have 6 yrs driving xp so it will drop alot. so u should be a lil higher than me. prob 160 for full and 110 for li.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I pay $160 a month with 3 points and I'm 25. $250 a year for my 01 GSXR 600


----------



## Kreemy_Goodness (Sep 15, 2009)

I've only quoted mine through Geico.com at $109 a month with a clean driving record at 22 years old. 

Hope to find one soon so I can actually drive it lol.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kreemy_Goodness said:


> I've only quoted mine through Geico.com at $109 a month with a clean driving record at 22 years old.
> 
> Hope to find one soon so I can actually drive it lol.


lol yea geico lmao never again they dont work good in mass they wanted $170 a month witha clean record i said yea right. i just went to my local agent and it was cheaper.


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

I am 22, I have my GTO and my DD buick on the same policy and it was 720 for 6 months with progressive. All insurance companies will vary depending on the client and policy for some reason, but they were the cheapest I found.


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

30 in NJ...no points...full coverage..less than $1200 a yr...not bad considering how bad NJ sucks for insurance pricing...


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

46 in WA state, clean driving record. Full coverage on the GTO and two other vehicles with liability only. I pay $103 per month.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I pay $176/month, Male, 39, full coverage on the GTO and my S-10, and a DUI conviction last year......


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> 46 in WA state, clean driving record. Full coverage on the GTO and two other vehicles with liability only. I pay $103 per month.


dam thats cheap


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine is $137/month for full coverage and $250 deductibles all around.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

im 22 and i pay $122 a month (full coverage)at USAA. no points or tickets.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I pay $68 per month. 59, clean record, full coverage, $0/250/100 deductible (Liability-uninsured/Collision/Comp.) through Allstate. That covers my wife, me and both cars, including her HHR. I'm not sure how much of it is specifically the GTO, I'd have to look at the policy but I'm sure it's the higher percantage of the two.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Mine is $137/month for full coverage and $250 deductibles all around.


I forgot to add that the same insurance for my Grand Am is $102/month.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For many of you younger guys on here struggling with insurance. I stated this years ago but is worth stating again:

Geico, SAFE AUTO and other minimum rate insurance companies do offer you a policy you can afford. These policies will come with a GREAT RISK factor. They offer you a false sense of security. That False sense is called underinsuring. I and everyone else pays as part of our premiums an under insurance rate. This protects us from guys who have safe auto and alike who only carry minimum rate insurance. 

I'll put it bluntly and this is something you ought to consider every time you get in a car and roll the dice this doesn't happen to you. 

You just got your GTO. You got minimum rate insurance. You take off. Your having a blast, then Uh OH you cause an at fault accident. You hit say a 60K car. You total it. You call your insurance company. They inform you your minimum rate insurance will only cover you for 30K. 

Guess who is liable for the other 30K. Who eats the other 30K? The guy you hit has under insured insurance he's covered through his insurance company. If he doesn't have it, or doesn't have enough to cover the difference expect him to come after you. God for bid the guy is not injured and has to have serious operations that could run 10 if not hundreds of thousands of dollars in bills. These guys who have employed Safe Auto and alike have to anti-up the difference. In PA we have a choice. Full Tort or limited tort. If one chooses to opt for limited tort he relinquishes his right to sue in most cases. His insurance rate is cheaper. If you have full tort you reserve the right to sue. 

So the guy who you hit lost his 60K car and has medical bills totaling 300K. You find your insurance policy only covers you for say 30K collision insurance and say 100K bodily injury. Your nightmare is just beginning. 

As bad as you want a car like this and as tempting as lowball insurance is to get you behind the wheel, you better fully understand what minimum rate insurance REALLY means.


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

my 05 is costin me 105/month at State Farm for full coverage. I have a little extra on underinsured because my fiance once had a wreck that ruined her leg for the rest of her life and nothing was covered because the other guy had Safe Auto insurance. She had over $1 million in medical bills 15, operations and she sued the guy that hit her and ended up with nothing because the guy filed for bankruptcy and got away with it. We never saw a dime. 

A word to the wise, always spend extra on underinsured on your policy.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That's tragic, sorry to hear that.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

i agree and sorry to hear that. thats why i pay for full coverage with USAA. for as*holes like that


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

2004americanmuscle said:


> i agree and sorry to hear that. thats why i pay for full coverage with USAA. for as*holes like that


I'm not sure you got the point of the story. It's more of a caveat to be aware of what type of insurance you have. Fully understand what the coverages, limits etc. are before you run into a problem. Regardless of age. I'm sure that the person in GTO JUDGE's hypothetical situation (I think it's hypothetical), didn't maliciously underinsure himself with the intent of going out and having an accident, injury, etc. and then screwing the victim(s). He was just trying to save money. Albiet, in an uniformed manner. By the time the problem occurs, it's too late, he's already into it over his head and has bought himself so much trouble that his grandchildren will need lawyers. Or at that point, as in Choate51's post, he files bankrupcy. What else could he do? He is at that point, screwed! He couldn't make enough money in his lifetime to pay for the damages.


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Or at that point, as in Choate51's post, he files bankrupcy. What else could he do? He is at that point, screwed! He couldn't make enough money in his lifetime to pay for the damages.


Yes the man is screwed but it was his fault and his lack of concentration that caused the injuries. So what about the compensation for my fiance that is 25 and needs a cane to walk and can't get a job cause nobody wants to hire someone that spent 4 years going in and out of hospitals. The least the judge could of done is taken at least some of the waged, but because of Indiana bankruptcy laws she doesnt get a dime. I learned really quick how f'd up the insurance game is real quick. That man should be forced to community service or something. He hit my fiance head on at 40 mph and he got a new car out of the deal. 

All she got was broken hip, broken hip socket, kneecap in 70 pieces, busted elbow and a busted ankle, with a shatered ankle socket, so I guess the guy should be let off without any recourse then, because he is "screwed". Please..


----------



## Mikes06ls2 (Apr 20, 2009)

I pay $72 a month( $250 deduct.)for my 06 Goat and a 00 S-10. 36 yrs old and I have had a clean record since 1991.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Choate51, I wasn't trying to make light of your situation. Not at all. I shouldn't have combined the two examples. It was more a statement about a system that allows people to do that (file bankrupcy) rather than a statement about the idividual. I think we all know the general character of the individual.....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always carried $500,000 liability. Yeah its bit me in the ass when I got tickets, but I know I'm safe, even if I drive through a house.

Edit: just opened my bill for this month... down to $191 for both cars.


----------



## jmc74 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an 07 F-150 and 05 F-150, both Me (35) and my wife (33) on GEICO we pay $114 mpnth for both trucks, im looking for a GTO and I was given an estimate of $124 per month for the 06 GTO and the 07 F-150, as i will be trading in the 05 F-150, also we carry 100k/300k full cover on both vehicles and all options, like rental reinbursment and road side assistance and 250 deductible.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It sux getting old and you guys will if you're lucky will get there too. It does have its rewards though on occasion.

Erie Insurance, Premier Cadillac policy 
250 col ded.... 50.00 Comp ded. 

05 GTO full coverage
04 Grand-Am GT/SCT full coverage
07 Ram 4x4 quad cab full coverage
98 4-Runner Comp only

1768 a year yes that's a year.

70 GTO 195.00~~~Grundy


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm 24, and with my 2004 GTO I pay $258 every 6 months ($43/month)...full coverage. I'm clean. Anyone want to try an beat that? 

Edit: Farm Bureau Insur.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 04 Grand-Am GT/SCT


You don't see one of those every day...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> You don't see one of those every day...


I know... its a hot car went looking for the 04 GTO and I wasn't impressed with it... This one was in the showroom... Got it for the wife for Xmas. I waited to see what the 05 GTO was all about then ordered one.

Her's is red the orange looks hot too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackJackByte said:


> I'm 24, and with my 2004 GTO I pay $258 every 6 months ($43/month)...full coverage. I'm clean. Anyone want to try an beat that?
> 
> Edit: Farm Bureau Insur.


I call BS, unless your under your parents policy.

Even with my military discount, clean driving, ect. I'm paying $185 for my GTO with full coverage and my 01 GSXR($250 a year) with full coverage also.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're call PS? Or BS?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

BlackJackByte said:


> I'm 24, and with my 2004 GTO I pay $258 every 6 months ($43/month)...full coverage. I'm clean. Anyone want to try an beat that?
> 
> Edit: Farm Bureau Insur.


I do beat that. Remember my $68 per month also inlcldes my wife and another vehicle. The other thing I would be interested in would be a comparison between a policy from Allstate, which I have, and one from Fram Bureau Insurance(?).


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could he possibly mean *P*igxxxx instead of *B*ullxxxx?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You're call PS? Or BS?


BS, typo:cool


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, nope my very own policy! But I do live at home still...thats why. I'd venture to say my family has a few more things (tractors, work trucks, misc. machinery, and Business equipt. etc.) covered than your average person so that does help for best rates when you live in a small community  Oh and Allstate *thumbs down*, I would rather be in someone elses hands...


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

$58/mo on the GTO -- full coverage for wife and me w/ $500 deductible (age 64 w/ clean records)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had a clean record for over two years now, and my rates are dropping by a couple bucks every month. Soon I'll probably only be paying $10/month (comp only) for the GTO, as I saw it snowing here the other day, so storage is imminent.


----------

